# Repo Doublewides



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with buying a repo double wide and having it moved to your home site? Good bad?


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I used to sell new and used MH's years ago. Buying a used MH is like buying anything used. Go over everything with a fine tooth comb, expect the unexpected and have extra $$ set aside. If you're careful, you can save big bucks. Generally a repo has been mistreated and no or few repairs done for a long time before the bank ever got it back. Good luck!


----------



## barn-apart (Feb 10, 2005)

Be sure to check building codes for the area you plan to put it in. Some areas linit age, size, ect.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

I have checked out all the building codes in my area(have lived in this county for 20 years) what I am concerned about is that some of the new home dealers have told me that you need to be carefully with repo's double wides since they "don't set up right" once they have once been set up and then moved,but some of these same dealers have had lot models Set up for 3+ years and would gladly sell them to me with no warning that they "don't set up right. I am thinking that this is just a line to sell their inventory whats the thoughts? I have been in contact with some of the large Mobile home mortgage company's and they have some in stock repos (some in lots and some still at their original locations) but the bulk of their stock is in NC which is less than 50 miles from me but have a different wind zone so I will have to be carefully just like Barn-apart mentioned.If we can get a fair condition double we would renovate it with upgraded drywall,carpet,cabinets etc. Any info on all of this would be appreciated.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I would check the cost of remodeling a doublewide vs getting a garage package and converting it to living space. I would guess it would be very similar and would opt to do the garage convert.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Porky. I've found some pretty good deals here for friends of mine. You can put in your area and look at supply based on miles from you. We had an odd rule here about "out of the county" imports. http://www.vmfrepos.com/searchHomes.cfm


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Unless you can pay cash, and don't ever plan to sell...you might be OK. We had the opportunity to buy a nice double-wide at a great price, but no lender will touch it because of what you said - it doesn't get set up right once it's relocated. 

I had several lenders tell me this, based on their experiences. Homeowner had problems with the MH, so bad they would move out (i.e. stop making payments) let property go into foreclosure and the bank couldn't turnaround and sell it again due to the structural integrity (or lack thereof).


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

We bought a repoed double wide or modular what ever you choos to all it 
we gave $17,000 for it in 2002 it was a 97 model 1600+ Sq ft 3 br 2 bath very nice 
set up cost use an extra 600 not counting the footings (I bartered for the footings )

What to consider is when its set up your going to have to do some roof rpair and carpet seaming. your looking at round $200 to have the air charged and connected
We are very happy with ours a comparable new would have been near 80k and around the same for a site built .
As it ws the total cost was less than 20k which we managed to pay off in five years with payments of $250 a month . (of course we opted to rplace all the carpets and floor coverings which are include in the total)
Cons are the same as would be found in any MH cheap doors and trim which we have been changing as we have funds . 
our only complaint would be that we never gt keys to the place 
But since we never lock the doors anyway its not an issue


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

happycat said:


> Unless you can pay cash, and don't ever plan to sell...you might be OK. We had the opportunity to buy a nice double-wide at a great price, but no lender will touch it because of what you said - it doesn't get set up right once it's relocated.
> 
> I had several lenders tell me this, based on their experiences. Homeowner had problems with the MH, so bad they would move out (i.e. stop making payments) let property go into foreclosure and the bank couldn't turnaround and sell it again due to the structural integrity (or lack thereof).


Agreed. Around here lenders will not touch a MH that has been set up in one place and then moved, even if it is moved by a certified installer. Neither will insurance companies.


----------

